# Ford Fusion Offers Auto Stop/Start as $295 Option



## Mark C (Jun 25, 2010)

It's an interesting play on a theme, saying it's the first non-hybrid midsized sedan with stop-start technology. The mild Hybrid Malibu had stop-start technology as the only real "hybrid" feature. So it's technicaally true, while BS at the same time. For the record, I was one of the few who bought a new Hybrid Malibu. I wanted to support American industry. Nine months later, I traded it for an import and took a beating on its value.

One of the biggest disappointments in the Malibu Hybrid was they cheaped out and took away the six-speed automatic when they added stop-start. Ford's not cheaping out on that point, so it should do better, in addition to all cars FE coming up thanks to Congress mandating it.


----------

